
Apple to investigate iPhone 7 that 'blew up' - saycheese
http://mashable.com/2017/02/23/exploding-iphone-7-plus-video/
======
daedelus42
Apple can't afford bad press like that - everyone is paranoid after the
Samsung Note 7 debacle...

~~~
taylodl
iPhones have "blown up" before. The problem Samsung had was several units of
the device started going "up in smoke." If that starts to happen with the
iPhone 7 then that'll be a different story but so far this is an isolated
incident. Though as I wrote this I got to thinking if Apple does start
experiencing more widespread issues then that might help pinpoint the issues
Samsung was having. To my knowledge their engineers have never determined the
root cause - which doesn't exactly instill confidence in consumers.

